# Der erste Fisch des Jahres



## CarpDream (1. März 2012)

Bei 14°C. Außentemperatur und klaren Himmel Ende Februars, dachte ich mir, den ersten Abend vorzunehmen, da es wirklich bei mir in der Region ziemlich mild ist, und es sogar Nachts 9°C. hatte.  

Vorgehensweise: 

Ruten: Chub Small Water 12ft, 2 1/4lbs  

Rollen: Daiwa Emcast Evo 5000 

Schnur: Berkley Big Game 0,33er 

Montage: Inline Montage, 90g Blei. 

Vorfach: 15cm Armadillo 30pf, 4er Korda Haken mit Stückchen Schrumpfschlauch. 

Köder: Schneemann, Sinkender 16mm Boilie Fisch, Pop Up 10mm Pistazie, das Ganze präsentiert mit einem kleinen Stickmix, dass am Vorfach aufgezogen ist. 

See: Kleiner Vereinsee bis Karpfen von max 30pf.

Hot Spot: Abruchkante von 2,5m auf fast ca. 4m. 


Das Ergebnis, ein wunderschöner Karpfen: 








Gewogen habe ich nicht, und ich denke bei so einem schönen Fisch bei der Jahreszeit ist das nicht von großer Bedeutung. 

Wundert euch nicht warum ich da mit dem T-Shirt da stehe, ich hasse es wie die Pest, mit Pulli und Hose in den Schlafsack zu kriechen. Da nehme ich es lieber in Kauf, ein bisschen zu frieren. 

Wobei bei dem ersten Fisch des Jahres, der Adrenalinspiegel sehr stark steigt, "kalt war mir also unbedingt nicht" |wavey:


----------



## Brucky86 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Servus,
Glückwunsch zum ersten Fisch 2012 

leider geht das Foto irgendwie nicht!

Gruß


----------



## CarpDream (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



Brucky86 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Glückwunsch zum ersten Fisch 2012
> 
> leider geht das Foto irgendwie nicht!
> ...




Echt? 

Bei mir am Laptop wird das angezeigt #c


----------



## CarpDream (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*







und jetzt?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Wundert euch nicht warum ich da mit dem T-Shirt da stehe:



Bist halt 'n Beinharter, aber dann solltest du auch noch das Datum von deiner Canon einstellen, laut diesem wurde das Bild nämlich am 16.7.2011 um 23:38 aufgenommen....|supergri


----------



## Lümmy (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bist halt 'n Beinharter, aber dann solltest du auch noch das Datum von deiner Canon einstellen, laut diesem wurde das Bild nämlich am 16.7.2011 um 23:38 aufgenommen....|supergri


 

:q:q ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt....


----------



## lekdas (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

ich seh da kein Datum, aber schön grün is alles im Hintergrund...


----------



## zanderzone (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Harter Hund!! Kurze Hose im Februar!!! :-D

hmmm


----------



## Grafzahl84 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bist halt 'n Beinharter, aber dann solltest du auch noch das Datum von deiner Canon einstellen, laut diesem wurde das Bild nämlich am 16.7.2011 um 23:38 aufgenommen....|supergri



Frage mich immer wieder warum es Leute gibt die hier so rumfaken, und vor allem... was es ihnen bringt.


----------



## jkc (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Männo sich seh auch nüx #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



lekdas schrieb:


> ich seh da kein Datum, aber schön grün is alles im Hintergrund...



Bild speichern, rechte Maustaste, Eigenschaften, Dateiinfo...hat man alle Daten, Kamera, Brennweite,Aufnahmezeitpunkt usw....,


----------



## Ralle2609 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

ich vermute auch eher das die Kamera schon das richtige Datum hat und nur der TE sich evtl mit dem Pic vergriffen hat? :vik::m

jedenfalls ist es bei uns leider noch nicht so schön grün #c


----------



## Gemini (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Witzisch Kerlsche. Ist wahrscheinlich ab ans Wasser um das richtige Bild zu besorgen oder studiert die Anleitung seiner EOS...

    Ralle 24: Bild editiert wegen Copyright


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Ja habe das mit dem Datum jetzt auch gesehen. Und das Grün sieht auch etwas komisch für diese Jahreszeit aus. Und mit der Altersgruppe des TE haben wir ja auch schon einige Erfahrungen hier im Board gesammelt.


----------



## Kretzer83 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Immerhin ist er wieder in seinen Trööt, vieleicht um es grade zu biegen:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Vielleicht denkt er ja auch, die Leute hier setzen die Mütze mit'm Kran auf und merken es nicht...:q


----------



## Pascalh (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

lustig, ich frag mich.. welche vorteile kann so eine Aktion bringen? Ansehen?  naja zum schmunzeln hats mich gebracht von daher Danke :>


----------



## teilzeitgott (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

ja, ich bin im winder auch immer so angezogen, meist schlafe ich allerdings nackt und ohne schlafsack und zelt im winter, auch angel ich dann nicht auf karpfen, sondern auf grasfische mit schwimmbrot und zwischendurch auf sonnenbarsche |supergri
alter schwede, wenn schon be********n dann wenigstens drauf achten das das datum stimmt ^^


----------



## Ralle2609 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

TEILZEITGOTT WAS SOLL DER MIST !? #q#q#q#q

ihbah Bilder geht weg ! 


wobei das ma ne lustige Idee ist, stell dir mal der Leute vor die mit Angler garnichts zutun haben und da einer ausm Zelt kommt mit ner Rute in der Hand und die auf dem Pieper dann noch aufnimmt und drillt :m  Wobei die mitgebrachte Rute ganz schnell an Aktion verliert


----------



## Klaus S. (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Oh man... immer diese Wichtigtuer |bla:


----------



## Schleie! (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Scheinbar ist an dem Vereinssee schon der Frühsommer eingekehrt, alles schön grün im Hintergrund .

FAIL!


----------



## kati48268 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Nu meckert doch net alle so. #d

Ich hab leider dies Jahr noch nix gefangen. Zum Glück hatten andere im Verein mehr Glück und konnten bereits den ersten Fisch des Jahres präsentieren. Hier unsere 2. Schriftführerin beim Ansitz am Altarm, Mitte Januar, kurz _bevor*_ das Eis kam.
_*Nich dass wieder jemand motzt, "wieso is da kein Eis auf'm Wasser".
_


----------



## zandertex (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Petri,jetzt wollen wir auch noch die 1. Schriftführerin sehen|supergri


----------



## daci7 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



zandertex schrieb:


> Petri,jetzt wollen wir auch noch die 1. Schriftführerin sehen|supergri


 

... Das ist Kati ...

#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier unsere 2. Schriftführerin beim Ansitz



Und das arme Ding muß dir also Kraft ihres Amtes den Stift führen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Wieder mal ein Beleg dafür, dass man als Jugendlicher mehr auf Weiberfang gehen sollte anstatt sich zuviel vorm PC zu...
:vik:


----------



## hecq (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Absolut köstliche Aktion. Danke dafür! :q


----------



## barschkönig (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Richtig Top Aktion:m Bescheixxen muss gelernt sein |rolleyes


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Ach Mensch ... Ick kugel mich grad vor lachen .... Danke TE .. Danke für die köstlichen Momente ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Marc 24 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bist halt 'n Beinharter, aber dann solltest du auch noch das Datum von deiner Canon einstellen, laut diesem wurde das Bild nämlich am 16.7.2011 um 23:38 aufgenommen....|supergri



Du bist auch ein Lümmel, dass du ihn hier so vorführen musst |supergri|supergri. Da wollte er gerade mal ein bisschen Aufmerksamkeit :vik:.


----------



## Döbeldepp (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und das arme Ding muß dir also Kraft ihres Amtes den Stift führen?




Ich lag ja schon auf Seite 2 unter dem Tisch aber das ist der Abschuß :m



CarpDream schrieb:


> Bei 14°C. Außentemperatur und klaren Himmel  Ende Februars, dachte ich mir, den ersten Abend vorzunehmen, da es  wirklich bei mir in der Region ziemlich mild ist, und es sogar Nachts  9°C. hatte.




Wir liegen in der Entfernung nur 170 km auseinander (sogar fast auf einer Höhe) , als ich hab immer noch ne Eisplatte auf meinem Hausgewässer (Ü50 Hektar). Von den kleinen will ich gar nicht sprechen . 9° in der Nacht , davon darfst ende März mal träumen .

Petri


----------



## Brikz83 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

höhhö....lustiger und echt gemeiner Trööt. |supergri

Der Jung traut sich doch gar nicht mehr hierher #t

tja wer den Schaden hat....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

letzte woche hatte es ca 15cm eis am see , unser see ist glaube ich 5m ausernander .


----------



## gründler (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



Döbeldepp schrieb:


> . 9° in der Nacht , davon darfst ende März mal träumen .


 

Da ich 365 tage 24/7 Wetter aufzeichne bezw. die Wetterstation Deluxe macht dat,muß ich sagen das wir gestern Nacht im Norden von Deutschland 10,5grad hatten und nicht einmal darunter.

Der Windmesser mit Temp....etc.hängt draussen in 6 m höhe (keine direkten Wärmequellen in der nähe).

Zum rest des tröötes sag ich nix.

|wavey:


----------



## carpjunkie (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Wie geil ist das denn?!

Aber ich hab auch noch einen!
Letzte Woche,wir hatten noch nen Meter Schnee und minus 28 Grad 
Und 35 cm eis!
Gefangen auf einen 20cm rapala,Geschmack monstercrab! :g|supergri
Wer will noch ruten Rolle und Schnur wissen?! #q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> höhhö....lustiger und echt gemeiner Trööt. |supergri
> 
> Der Jung traut sich doch gar nicht mehr hierher #t
> 
> tja wer den Schaden hat....



Gelacht haben wir, wahrscheinlich hatte der Bursche das schöne Karpfenfoto noch irgendwo gefunden, wollte uns das nicht vorenthalten und hat lediglich die Story dazu bissken aktualisiert|supergri
Die Butter war halt arg dick aufgetragen aber mein Gott, muß er als Ulk verbuchen und fertig.

@TE #g


----------



## lekdas (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



gründler schrieb:


> Da ich 365 tage 24/7 Wetter aufzeichne bezw. die Wetterstation Deluxe macht dat,muß ich sagen das wir gestern Nacht im Norden von Deutschland 10,5grad hatten und nicht einmal darunter.
> 
> Der Windmesser mit Temp....etc.hängt draussen in 6 m höhe (keine direkten Wärmequellen in der nähe).
> 
> ...



Ehingen an der Donau liegt auch direkt im Donaudelta an der Nordsee. Danke für die sehr informelle Mitteilung. Wir hatten in Bayern noch keine Nacht mit 9 Grad! Bei uns sind alle stehenden Gewässer noch mit Eis bedeckt und der Matsch, der etz unterm Schnee hervorgekommen ist, ist sicher nicht sooooo grün.


----------



## SHIFTY (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Raum Bamberg sind die Seen auch noch dicke zu (leider)


----------



## zanderprofi1 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Also in südösterreich gibt es schon 19 grad am tag mit sonnenschein, eis is gänzlich weg, also wäre es gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, aber mit kurzer hose und t shirt in der nacht, naja^^


----------



## Hades13 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Also ich hatte zumindest mal wieder was zum Lachen, danke dafür.

Gruß


----------



## SHIFTY (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

Stimmt lustig wars.... ;-)


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



lekdas schrieb:


> Ehingen an der Donau liegt auch direkt im Donaudelta an der Nordsee.



Watt ?? Haben die jetzt schon das Donaudelta umgesiedelt. ???


----------



## Pete (1. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

schluss mit fake-fotos, ihr AB-Spackos#h






karpo...vor zwei Wochen ausm brandenburger eisloch gezottelt...leider hatte der edelfisch (38 cm) den haken sonst wo im schlund und blutete schon beim landen...n kumpel hat ihn sich in der röhre gebacken schmecken lassen...


----------



## lekdas (2. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Watt ?? Haben die jetzt schon das Donaudelta umgesiedelt. ???




Lies doch den Post von "gründler" ne Seite zuvor. Er schmarrt da irgendwas von seiner Subbadubba Wetterstation, die im Norden schon milde Temperaturen anzeigt. Der TE kommt aber leider von der Donau und hat mit gründlers Gefasel nix zu tun.


----------



## rob (2. März 2012)

*AW: Der erste Fisch des Jahres*

benutzer gewarnt, thread geschlossen.


----------

